# Yes at linking meeting



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got back from essex where we met LOs foster carers. We were all so nervous as this js foster carers first placement and never dont this before. They were lovely and fingers cross for a yes at matching panel. We got to take a couple of photos home so we can put them up in his room. Tomy talking butterfly book that we paid a fortune for on ebay has arrrived , so looking forward to doing welcome book. We go down on the 11th nov on his 1st birthday and MP is the 12th. We meet him on our 2nd wedding anniversary 30/11/15 (has to be fate) x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations 🎉🎉. Enjoy your last few weeks as a twosome 😊. You'll be meeting him before you know it xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Fantastic news so happy for you


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Brilliant news


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations Sass! You must be on cloud nine right now! Xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks ladies, i am sooo excited for matching panel. Definatly worth the 6 hours drive. LOs LA have been brilliant with us, there was a few questions raised about our PAR, and also why we want to adopt a disabled child ( little one has fragile x) so were prepared for these questions to be thrown to us at panel.other than that we are ready to rock and roll. Roll on the 12th november x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news Sass, how exciting! Bet you can't wait to meet lo now.


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi primmer, definatly can not wait to meet him.  We have just been painting his nursery soft lime. Looking like a proper little boys room :0)


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Fantastic news for you. We are meeting our LO on the 30th November too.  Our MP is 16th Nov. It is going to be an exciting Xmas for us. Xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Loopylou41 thats fantastic news , eek 30th of november is going to be fantastic for us x


----------

